# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  مشکل در نصب پکیج ها

## n0o0b_sina

سلام
دوستان کسی میدونه این npm یا node.js (نمیدونم از کدومه) چشه؟ هر چی خواستم نصب کنم توی این خط گیر کرد، لطفا کمک کنید

npm verb addRemoteTarball   'd557e0a7283eb4136491969b0497767972f1d28a' ]

----------


## ravand

برخی مواقع این مشکلات پیش میاد منم یه مدت این مشکل رو داشتم. از  v p n استفاده کردم تونستم نصب کنم.

----------


## n0o0b_sina

برای من با v p n هم نمیشه :|

----------


## n0o0b_sina

ممنون از راهنمایی همه ی دوستان :دی
مشکل از خوده npm بود که حل شد

----------


## behi1ty

> ممنون از راهنمایی همه ی دوستان :دی
> مشکل از خوده npm بود که حل شد


دوست عزیز مشکلتون احتمالا خود به خود حل نشده، نود باید آخرین ورژن باشد که مشکلی پیش نیاد.

----------

